# Solved: BF2 Audio Crash Problem



## Cildaten (Jun 14, 2006)

Well this is the first time playing BF2 on this new computer and yes I meet the requirements.
When I go into multiplayer and try and load a map it crashes to the desktop. No error or anything. So I tried to change the video setting to see if that would help. I set all the settings to the lowest possible setting and still nothing.
Then I went to the audio options and then theres the crash again.
I've google'd around and I found a few links to people having the same problem but didn't find any help there.
I dont use a soundcard. Only onboard sound. 

My mobo is a "Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L".
The Onboard sound is "Realtek HD Audio".

Ive updated the drivers and no luck there.
My previous computer played BF2 with onboard audio perfectly.
So is there some fix or workaround that anyone would know of?

-Thanks


----------



## Cildaten (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I just disabled the "Realtek High Definition Audio" in device manager and then ran BF2 and I now can go into the Audio Tab so thats definitely the problem.
I gonna mess around with the settings in there and see if anything works.


----------



## Cildaten (Jun 14, 2006)

Well still no luck on that.
If anyone had any ideas, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Cildaten (Jun 14, 2006)

It works with my headphones in.. Kinda strange, but I guess I have to play like that till I wanna buy a soundcard.
Thanks for all your help... I guess?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Check your audio settings. I know my Realtek audio control panel is kind of finicky, sometimes it thinks I plugged something in when I didn't, and you have to make sure that the output jacks are corresponding correctly to what you have plugged in to them.


----------



## Cildaten (Jun 14, 2006)

McTimson said:


> Check your audio settings. I know my Realtek audio control panel is kind of finicky, sometimes it thinks I plugged something in when I didn't, and you have to make sure that the output jacks are corresponding correctly to what you have plugged in to them.


Well, Ive been using my headphones to play and then, Just now, I tried BF2 without the headphones and now it works.. I dont know what I did or maybe what I didnt do but It works now though, lol.

Thanks for your input though.


----------

